# MANDO'S CUSTOMS PHX,AZ



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Man mando was to me one of the best painters back in the day and his brother D.D. was one of the best upholstery guy out there
i know alot of you guy's in az remember mando's shop that was the spot to take your car to. car's like living colors, after shock,and lot more cars came out of that shop so if anybody has pics of cars done by mando's customs post them  i know they had alot of cars that got done at that shop come out in LRM in the 80's and through 90's.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Mondo is back in bussines, He is just as good as ever if not better. Some of his new work was at th show sunday.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

O>G> Mandos work


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

:0 for reals he's back! man thats good to hear where is his shop at. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Mar 9 2004, 08:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 can you post more cars that he has done lately


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Its on 40 St and Maddison by the dog track (park an swap). Sorry I dont have any pics of his work. That monte was posted from the show sunday


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Mar 9 2004, 08:59 PM
> *Its on 40 St and Maddison by the dog track (park an swap). Sorry I dont have any pics of his work. That monte was posted from the show sunday*


 so is that Latin World AZ?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Mar 9 2004, 08:59 PM
> *Its on 40 St and Maddison by the dog track (park an swap). Sorry I dont have any pics of his work. That monte was posted from the show sunday*


 thanks twiins.  whats the name of the shop?how long has he been back now.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Mar 9 2004, 09:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Mar 9 2004, 09:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Twiins_@Mar 9 2004, 08:59 PM
> *Its on 40 St and Maddison by the dog track (park an swap). Sorry I dont have any pics of his work. That monte was posted from the show sunday*


so is that Latin World AZ?[/b][/quote]
NO he is not a part of Latin World. He use to work out of the shop Wizards Hydraulics had. But Wizards went out of Buss. If you know where Wizards was he right next door. he has been back for awhile.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

wasnt wizards on van buren st.


----------



## az-smilie (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 9 2004, 10:37 PM
> *wasnt wizards on van buren st.*


 Then it became a church right? Is that the building?


----------



## aerotech (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a question since you are from Phoenix, what is up with orlies? He is high as you know what. Is he really that good or just hype?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

George, "The Wizard" moves around to much he goes out of business and comes back again. We need to put a homing device on his ass to find him. And one of his shops was on Van Buren st.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Mar 10 2004, 08:41 AM
> *George, "The Wizard" moves around to much he goes out of business and comes back again. We need to put a homing device on his ass to find him. And one of his shops was on Van Buren st.*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Mar 10 2004, 09:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Mar 10 2004, 09:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1SICK76_@Mar 10 2004, 08:41 AM
> *George, "The Wizard" moves around to much he goes out of business and comes back again. We need to put a homing device on his ass to find him. And one of his shops was on Van Buren st.*


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Hey I'm just saying the truth. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aerotech_@Mar 9 2004, 11:26 PM
> *I have a question since you are from Phoenix, what is up with orlies? He is high as you know what. Is he really that good or just hype?*


 As about "Orlies". I dont think he does installs I may be wrong. But with him he has low prices but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

OG Mondos work


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice...I like his style.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Mar 10 2004, 02:22 PM
> *As about "Orlies". I dont think he does installs I may be wrong. But with him he has low prices but you get what you pay for.*


 Very true statement. He does have good prices but as a matter a fact real cheap prices but like stated above you get what you pay for.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Mar 9 2004, 08:59 PM
> *Its on 40 St and Maddison by the dog track (park an swap). Sorry I dont have any pics of his work. That monte was posted from the show sunday*


 so would i go south on 40 st and turn on maddison then what do i look for what kind of building is it thanks twiins.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

HEY WHATEVER HAPPENED TO CHUBBS SHOP  
HE HAD SOME GOOD PRODUCTS BUT DISAPEARED :angry:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96+Mar 10 2004, 01:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGBODY96 @ Mar 10 2004, 01:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Twiins_@Mar 9 2004, 08:59 PM
> *Its on 40 St and Maddison by the dog track (park an swap). Sorry I dont have any pics of his work. That monte was posted from the show sunday*


so would i go south on 40 st and turn on maddison then what do i look for what kind of building is it thanks twiins. [/b][/quote]
Its right on the coner of 40 st and Maddison. I dont think he has a sign up but look for cars that are in the process of getting painted. It is across from the wrought iron place. Sorry I dont have an address for it or a phone #. you wont miss it 



Last edited by Twiins at Mar 10 2004, 01:55 PM


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@Mar 10 2004, 02:49 PM
> *HEY WHATEVER HAPPENED TO CHUBBS SHOP
> HE HAD SOME GOOD PRODUCTS BUT DISAPEARED :angry:*


 CHUBBS is my boy he's still around but he closed down shop. He still has some hydro stuff for sale and could still get whatever you want. Hit me up if you want.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

I TRIED CALLIN BUT PHONE DISCONNECTED :biggrin: 
YOU GOT NEW#


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@Mar 10 2004, 03:55 PM
> *I TRIED CALLIN BUT PHONE DISCONNECTED :biggrin:
> YOU GOT NEW# *


 I can get ahold of him for you. What do you need.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins+Mar 10 2004, 01:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Twiins @ Mar 10 2004, 01:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its right on the coner of 40 st and Maddison. I dont think he has a sign up but look for cars that are in the process of getting painted. It is across from the wrought iron place. Sorry I dont have an address for it or a phone #. you wont miss it[/b][/quote]
thanks twiins  i might be going down this weekend just wanted to know where mondos shop is so i can stop buy.


----------



## aerotech (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't know about the setups, because I was looking for a car. He didn't have anything for under 30k(that is the lowest price he told me). He wanted 34 for a 59 impala convertible but he asked me if i could find him a 57 chevy convertible restored for no more than 25k, now explain that to me. He also told me that if I find him something he wants he will get me what I want for the price I was looking to spend, so I am looking.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76+Mar 10 2004, 02:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1SICK76 @ Mar 10 2004, 02:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SERVING U 2_@Mar 10 2004, 02:49 PM
> *HEY WHATEVER HAPPENED TO CHUBBS SHOP
> HE HAD SOME GOOD PRODUCTS BUT DISAPEARED :angry:*


CHUBBS is my boy he's still around but he closed down shop. He still has some hydro stuff for sale and could still get whatever you want. Hit me up if you want.[/b][/quote]
didnt chubbs have 64 rag S.S. like a teal blue color with a mural on the trunk if so is he selling it let me know.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 11 2004, 12:14 PM
> *didnt chubbs have 64 rag S.S. like a teal blue color with a mural on the trunk if so is he selling it let me know. *


 Naw bro it was a customers.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76+Mar 11 2004, 03:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1SICK76 @ Mar 11 2004, 03:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGBODY96_@Mar 11 2004, 12:14 PM
> *didnt chubbs have 64 rag S.S. like a teal blue color with a mural on the trunk if so is he selling it let me know. *


Naw bro it was a customers.[/b][/quote]
hey bro do you know who the car belongs to cause i think it was for sale the 64 rag S.S. that i'm talking about was like i said teal color same color interior as the body chrome out engine 4 pumps all tubing,undercarrige was chrome so was the convertible rack and the car had pinstriping and two murals on the trunk by abel.
so if it's the same car can you let me know who the car belongs to cause i would really like to buy that car


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 11 2004, 04:42 PM
> *
> hey bro do you know who the car belongs to cause i think it was for sale the 64 rag S.S. that i'm talking about was like i said teal color same color interior as the body chrome out engine 4 pumps all tubing,undercarrige was chrome so was the convertible rack and the car had pinstriping and two murals on the trunk by abel.
> so if it's the same car can you let me know who the car belongs to cause i would really like to buy that car *


 I'll call chubs tonight. He's outta town I'll let you know tomorrow for sure.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76+Mar 11 2004, 04:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1SICK76 @ Mar 11 2004, 04:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGBODY96_@Mar 11 2004, 04:42 PM
> *
> hey bro do you know who the car belongs to cause i think it was for sale the 64 rag S.S. that i'm talking about was like i said teal color same color interior as the body chrome out engine 4 pumps all tubing,undercarrige was chrome so was the convertible rack and the car had pinstriping and two murals on the trunk by abel.
> so if it's the same car can you let me know who the car belongs to cause i would really like to buy that car  *


I'll call chubs tonight. He's outta town I'll let you know tomorrow for sure.[/b][/quote]
thanks


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

any word yet.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 12 2004, 01:17 PM
> *any word yet.*


 Naw. I can't get ahold of his fat ass. I'm going to see him tonight though cause I'll going to roll with his cousin and him.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

talk to chubbs?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Chubs said he doesn't remember who the car belongs to. to


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

i look for the shop last weekend when i was down there but could not find it.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Mondo's is right on the corner of 40 Street and maddison. Its is on the south/west corner.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

thanks twiins do you have a number for mondos shop dont know when i will be back in az.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey Twinns, do you guys relocated wold wide customs?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes we moved


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 9 2004, 06:33 PM
> *Man mando was to me one of the best painters back in the day and his brother D.D. was one of the best upholstery guy out there
> i know alot of you guy's in az remember mando's shop that was the spot to take your car to. car's like living colors, after shock,and lot more cars came out of that shop so if anybody has pics of cars done by mando's customs post them  i know they had alot of cars that got done at that shop come out in LRM in the 80's and through 90's.*


 :0 DAMMM LIVING COLORS WAS THE 76 GLASS HOUSE WITH ALL OF THE MURALS AND THE WHEELWHEELS AND ALL OF THE GOLD UNDER CARRIAGE ??? MAN THAT FUKER IS CLEAN ASS FUK ..STILL AROUND...\


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

i remember seeing living colors at a show back then i think he was the first show car to have a full all gold undercarrige this is back 90 or 91 when that car busted out i know victor had a couple of other nice rides but i dont no if he's still around.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

you are going to see a lot of mondo's paint jobs out this year at the phx show.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 13 2007, 04:11 PM~7250350
> *
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

i really like this impala


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice looking cars ............................any of the manic's 64


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

here is his brothers DD's old truck


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 13 2007, 03:20 PM~7250428
> *Nice looking cars ............................any of the manic's 64
> *


what color is it


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 13 2007, 03:24 PM~7250456
> *what color is it
> *


black cherry with cream top............


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

no i didnt see it there


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is the manin 64 at the manic shop


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

NICE


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

HERE'S MORE OF "BIG MANDO'S" WORK.


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

where is his bros upholstery shop located?


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

heres on mando did for the M


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@May 28 2007, 10:21 AM~7992364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------

